# Moonray



## videoranger (Sep 19, 2016)

Picked up this Moonray along with a Dyno Mooneyes cruiser Sunday in Des Moines. Cool little bike that I never heard of before. Anyone have any knowledge of these bikes? The 20" moon discs and Firestone Super Sport tires are also items I have never seen before.


----------



## videoranger (Sep 19, 2016)

Emailed Moon speed shop folks and the bike is not a licensed item although the wheel discs might have been a special order by them. I did find a picture of the bike with a mag sprocket and a reference to it being a custom owned by Dave Young. (not sure if the same Dave Young that did the "Nowhere Fast" BMX short film). I'll need to get some better pics as I used the Craig's posting pic and added this older web picture. The moon sprocket must have been added after the original build when the Dyno bikes were made. Bike is so nicely done that it looks like a production piece with great graphics and excellent overall build quality. With what I've been able to track down so far is it's a custom build. It was luck that put such a cool bike in my hands, especially for a crazy low price I paid for the pair of bikes. Quick web search and I found the frame and fork source type .


----------

